# Bundesregierung lässt für sicherere Mobilfunknetze forschen



## Newsfeed (20 Oktober 2010)

Wie sich die durch die zunehmende Nutzung der Mobilfunknetze befürchteten Sicherheitsrisiken vermindern lassen, untersucht ein vom Bundesforschungsministerium gefördertes Projekt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

